# 1000 per MOOGEY!!!!!!!!!!



## combustion

Congratulazioni a uno dei piu' giovani ed esperti!!!!!!!!!!!!

cecilia


----------



## Fernita

Congrats Moogey!!!  
*I admire you!* So young and so helpful!
Thanks,
Fernita


----------



## moki

Congratulations my young rival ihih! Seriously though, you're awesome!


----------



## brian

Are you sure you're not a 25-year-old Italian native posing as a brilliant young American linguist just for fun?  You can tell me! 

Solo uno scherzo...ma congratulazioni!  Bravissimo!  E grazie per avermi fatto imparare tante cose...continua così!!!


Brian


----------



## Moogey

combustion: Grazie tante! Sei molto gentile. È sempre un piacere parlarti! Grazie per aver cominciato questo thread!

Fernita: Thank you! I try to be as helpful as I can 

moki: Thanks! I'm very sorry, I must've missed your post  I'm glad to hear that you think I'm "awesome" as I always try to do a good job 

Brian: Thanks! Oh, man, you uncovered my secret. I'm really a 25-year-old Italian native, and my Italian mistakes are intentional so you don't know I'm an Italian native. How'd you know?  You're welcome!

-M


----------



## Confused Linguist

*Congratulations, Moogey!!!  *


----------



## GenJen54

Congratulations to our very young, very learned Moogey.  I'm glad you came, and even more glad you stuck around for all the fun!

Just for you, we've created our own dance, the Moogey Boogie!


----------



## moodywop

Mannaggia! Arrivo in ritardo proprio io, che sono uno dei sostenitori più convinti di Moogey.

You put us to shame: chi di noi, alla tua età, conosceva l'inglese così bene come tu conosci l'italiano?

Da pochissimo il Moogey di base è disponibile anche in due nuove versioni: Supermoogey e Moogeymod 

Congratulazioni e _please keep the good questions coming._

Ah, che sbadato! Dimenticavo i compiti per l'estate: leggi questo breve saggio sulla lingua italiana e stendi un riassunto in inglese per i _foreros_ (no, non rompete, _forumisti _non lo scrivo ) meno bravi di te


----------



## Moogey

Confused Linguist: Thank you!! 

GenJen54: Thank you! What a nice dance! I love it! You didn't have to  (How'd you know that's how I dance? )

Carlo: Grazie come sempre! Grazie per tutto il tuo aiuto! Grazie per le versioni  ed anche grazie per i compiti  

Thank you all!!

-M


----------



## danielfranco

Alright, then, Moogey!
Good job, well done, and hope to read all your new thousand posts soon!
D.


----------



## Moogey

Thank you danielfranco!

Hopefully for my 2000th thread, I'll have responses in English, Italian, and Spanish too! (Don't get confused, I don't speak Spanish yet).

-M


----------



## lsp

Moogey said:
			
		

> Hopefully for my 2000th thread, I'll have responses in English, Italian, and Spanish too! (Don't get confused, I don't speak Spanish yet).
> 
> -M


Muchas felicidades, Moogey! Y que cumplas muchos más!
_
(Why should you have to wait another 1000? )_


----------



## elroy

*Gratuliere, Moogey!*

Deine Sprachfähigkeiten und deine Munterkeit sowie dein Engagement im Forum sind wirklich beeindruckend.​


----------



## Moogey

Ahh! lsp, elroy, I have no clue what you two just said but I'm sure it's good so thank you!

By the way, I intend to learn German too because 1 of my 6 backgrounds is German.

-M


----------



## brian

Moogey said:
			
		

> Ahh! lsp, elroy, I have no clue what you two just said but I'm sure it's good so thank you!
> 
> By the way, I intend to learn German too because 1 of my 6 backgrounds is German.
> 
> -M


Oh, you don't have to learn more languages!  Here you go, courtesy of Babel Fish :

_Muchas felicidades, Moogey! Y que cumplas muchos más! = Many congratulations, Moogey! And that you fulfill many more!_

(Not a bad translation actually.)  And don't forget forget:

_Gratuliere, Moogey! Deine Sprachfähigkeiten und deine Munterkeit sowie dein Engagement im Forum sind wirklich beeindruckend. = Congratulate, to Moogey!  Your language abilities and your livelyness as well as your commitment in the forum are real impressing.

_(Quite a compliment!)


----------



## Moogey

Heh, thank you Brian. elroy just sent me his translation, and I tried lsp's out in the translator. Seems like they got better, but try to translate "e se tu fossi qui". When I was just beginning Italian I didn't know what this meant so I tried the Google translator (seems to be the same as Babelfish) and I got "and if you pits here". That's quite different from "and if you *were* here"!!! 

-M


----------



## Otter

Congratulations, Moogey!!  

Thanks for your help and your delightful sense of humor, too.


----------



## Eugin

*Complimenti Moogey!! You are one of a kind!!! *
 
*I am amazed by your master with Italian and your will to keep on learning so many languages at this so tender age!! Therefore, good on you, kiddo!  and Good Luck in your next endeavours!! I brought **this **with me when you start learning Spanish!!   *
 
*Keep sharing with us all of your knowledge!!*
** 
*All the best for you!!! and THANKS!! *


----------



## Moogey

Otter: Thanks!! Thanks for the comments on my sense of humor, I always wondered if it was funny!

Eugin: ¡Gracias! I can't wait to share 1000 more posts of my knowledge  (Hopefully it'll come quicker than this 1000 did!)

-M


----------



## Saoul

Ma questo thread dove cavolo era nascosto? 

Supermoogey, scusami! Sono esageratamente in ritardo!!!!

Complimentoni, supermoogey! 1000 bellissimi, interessantissimi, divertentissimi, argutissimi, tuttissimi post! 

Giubilo, gaudio, delirio nelle piazze, sbandieramenti vari, insomma... complimenti! 

Giuro che per i 2000 cerco di arrivare più puntuale!


----------



## ElaineG

Moogey,

Heartfelt congratulations.  I'm sorry I'm late, but hope it's not to late to add that I'm constantly impressed by your maturity and intelligence.  You contradict all the stereotypes of teenagers, and I'm so happy to know you as an active member of the forum.  I'm only sad that one day not too long from now you'll go off to college and be far too busy for us!

Auguri, congratulazioni e grazie, 

da una ex-Jersey girl


----------



## jester.

Auguri anche da me*

*I hope that's correct...


----------



## Moogey

Saoul: Grazie mille! Grazie per tutto quello che hai fatto per me! Sei SuperSaoul 

Elaine: Thanks! I appreciate it. If I can't be here everyday () I'll be sure to visit frequently!

j3st3r: Thank you very much! (It looks correct to me )

-M


----------



## fran06

Late.....as always  

I hope you don't mind  

Congratulation and thank you very much for you very appreciated help!!!!!!


----------



## Moogey

Fran: Thank you very much! Don't worry about being late, thank you for the thought 

-M


----------



## Jana337

Joe,

Non è che io abbia avuto dei dubbi, 
ma vedendo il tuo progresso 
sento chiaramente 
che tutto questo lavoro ha un senso. 

Bravo!

Jana​


----------



## Moogey

Jana: Grazie tante! Il forum non sarebbe lo stesso senza di te. Grazie di nuovo!

-M


----------



## Kleine Hexe

Joey, 
puoi perdonarmi? sono arrivata tardi, anzi tardissimo!  
Non avevo visto il thread! 
Comunque auguri per i tuoi primi mille post, complimenti per i risultati raggiunti e confermo tutto quello che ti ho detto: sei bravissimo e secondo me da grande dovresti fare l'insegnante di lingue! (magari di italiano!!!)  

O forse sei già grande?!?  
Dai , Ammetti la tua vera età! 

Just kidding! 

Auguri!


----------



## Moogey

Sabina: Grazie mille! Sì, non ti preoccupare! È sempre bella parlarti  Come ho già svelato a Brian, ho infatti 25 anni 

-M


----------



## Necsus

*CONGRATS -M!!!*​


----------



## TimLA

Mille congratulazioni 

from one coast to the other!!!!

Tim


----------



## Moogey

Necsus: Grazie!!! (E grazie per le correzioni che mi hai dato!)

TimLA: Thanks! How's the weather over there? 

-M


----------



## Elisa68

Moogey, I am sorry I am late.
Congratulations and _continua così_!


----------



## Moogey

Elisa: Thank you very much! Don't worry about it 

-M


----------



## moodywop

Elisa68 said:
			
		

> Moogey, I am sorry I am late.


 
Ma non sai dire altro? 

Vabbè, ai 4000 post ti regaliamo un orologio


----------



## la reine victoria

*I'm late too, Moogey.  *

*Please accept my heartiest congratulations!  Well done!*






*LRV*


----------



## Moogey

LRV: Thank you! No problem, don't worry about it 

-M


----------

